# MFactory Helical LSD - Clearance Sale!



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

we currently have a clearance sale on our Audi TT 02M and Quattro Front & Rear Helical LSD's:










Gain a prominent advantage over the competition with the MFactory Helical Limited Slip Differential. Through the smooth and constant distribution of power to the wheels, the MFactory Helical LSD puts the power-to-the-ground and maximises your vehicle's traction. A must for any race car, be it Street, Strip or Track!

*Diamond Cut to exacting tolerances from Forged High-Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum Steel*
Perfect fitment & finish ensures hassle-free installation & maintenance, each and every time

*Designed using leading-edge Solidworks 3D CAD & Cosmos FEA software*
Advanced Gear Geometry minimizes parasitic drivetrain losses. Race transmissions built with MFactory components transfer, on average, 1-2% more power to the ground over our competitors!

*2nd Generation Design*
The MFactory v2 Helical LSD is lighter, stronger, and transfers more power than any other Torque-Biasing Differential on the market today!

*Covered by the MFactory Lifetime, Globally Transferable Warranty*
Whether used on the Street, Strip or Track, all MFactory Helical LSD's come with a Lifetime, No-Hassle, Globally Transferable Warranty

*Specifications*
- Made from imported Japanese SAE 4320 & SAE 9310 Steel
- Forged, Double Tempered and Super Sub-Zero treated for unsurpassed toughness 
- Advanced Shot Peening technology increases surface hardness
- Designed to withstand the extreme shock loads of competition-level Drag Racing
- Advanced gear geometry designed using industry-leading software puts more power to the ground
- Only the highest quality Brighton-Best Hardware is used
- Maintenance-free Gears eliminates the need for special fluids & rebuilds associated with plate-type LSDs
- Lock-free operation ensures no adverse affect to steering response

*Fitment:*
Audi TT 02M 6spd
Audi TT Quattro 6spd 02M Front
Audi TT Quattro 6spd 02M Rear (includes new ring gear bolts)

*Price:* (Quattro Front & Rear are same price)
02M MSRP $799.95 + Shipping
02M Sale Price: $639.95 + Shipping
Quattro MSRP $999.95 + Shipping
Quattro Sale Price: $599.95 + Shipping

Please visit our Online Store to order: http://store.ycwengineering.com/

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So how about some references of successful installs and users of said limited slip differentials. To me it looks just like another fly by night operation "laser marking their logo on China crap", website does not explain very much of who you are, where you are from "background of the company", just a quick observation. 

Reason I bring this up is a lot of cheap parts that are claimed to come from motorsports back ground only tend to lead to broken cars on and off the track, cheap parts have nearly cost me my TT when using an axle built in China. When it comes down to your life depending on it, I prefer to know some one is going to back up a product.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> So how about some references of successful installs and users of said limited slip differentials. To me it looks just like another fly by night operation "laser marking their logo on China crap", website does not explain very much of who you are, where you are from "background of the company", just a quick observation.
> 
> Reason I bring this up is a lot of cheap parts that are claimed to come from motorsports back ground only tend to lead to broken cars on and off the track, cheap parts have nearly cost me my TT when using an axle built in China. When it comes down to your life depending on it, I prefer to know some one is going to back up a product.


Hello there,

thank you for your reply, and you have some valid observations. I made a mistake when posting on this forum by assuming that most of you would have already heard of us before; obviously I was wrong. I will edit my threads and include "introductory" information as well. To put your mind at ease though:

1) To be VAG specific, although we only just became sponsors on VWVortex a few days ago, we are also sponsors on Golf mk5/mk6 forums and have been for a decent while now. You can find feedback/reviews on those forums about our company and products. Also a quick search on Google will bring up thousands of results. If that's not enough, just so you know, we are the worlds largest and best known aftermarket drivetrain specialist for Honda/Acura (no other company, outside of Japan, comes close), and one of North America's largest for BMW. Again, a quick search on Google can confirm this

2) We have a clearance sale on these items due to overstock; not because they are cheap. We do not buy these from China and put our logo onto them. We manufacture our LSD's in-house at our own facility, of which anyone is free to come visit

Anymore questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> Hello there,
> 
> thank you for your reply, and you have some valid observations. I made a mistake when posting on this forum by assuming that most of you would have already heard of us before; obviously I was wrong. I will edit my threads and include "introductory" information as well. To put your mind at ease though:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. First off, where is your manufacturing facility, I do travel a bit and would love to see it. A quick search on google comes back with lots of defensive and banter posts of you or fellow MFactory reps going back and forth calling out people for being trolls. 

Further reading showed issues with threads ripping out of differentials, bolts getting loose and some issues with suggested torque specifications. As a FYI this little section of Vortex tends to be riddled with those of us that have extensive race experience from Auto-X to Rally to Endurance racing. So any and all BS will be called out. 

The reason I am asking a lot of questions was because a simple bolt supplied by a TS9001 supplier took out a motor on one of my TT's, this has been traced partially to a quality and machining selection for the part.

When you want to go up against companies like Garry at Peloquin or Quaifes you really should have all your ducks in a row for references of race teams, extensive feed back from customers. Simply stating "30,000 customers", means jack when like many of the other vendors that plague the automotive community really only care about the 1 time sale so they can move onto something else. Rather than being part of the community for continued involvement. 

I run only Peloquins in my VW/Audi transmissions and have installed a few over the years without issue. I have tried to install a OBX one only to have tons of bearing/ring gear fitment issues, this was sent back and replaced with a Peloquin on a friends car. 

Coming from the Porsche community of seeing tons of OSG failures with people saving a couple hundred dollars resulting in destroying a $15,000 transmission will give you pause when it comes to installing something that does not have a lot of support backed into the racing community. Guard and Wavetrac both have spent extensive time ensuring a quality product in street cars to 2,000hp car mile racers, to Daytona 24hr winners. 

While our TT 02M transmissions are not super pricey, the potential for failure even at 5% is too much for me. I have nearly been killed by a Asian supplied and made axle that failed at over 100mph at the track, the only saving grace was the fact I made my own Titanium adapters to hold on the Porsche calipers. This held the wheel and rotor on long enough to catch the spin and not slam into a wall backwards. 

A differential failure could cause a crash on the track, or worse yet cause a crash and fluid on the track that could cause others to put their lives in danger.

Thank you for your time, I look forward to your supplied information on your facility and ISO certificate registration.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. First off, where is your manufacturing facility, I do travel a bit and would love to see it. A quick search on google comes back with lots of defensive and banter posts of you or fellow MFactory reps going back and forth calling out people for being trolls.
> 
> Further reading showed issues with threads ripping out of differentials, bolts getting loose and some issues with suggested torque specifications. As a FYI this little section of Vortex tends to be riddled with those of us that have extensive race experience from Auto-X to Rally to Endurance racing. So any and all BS will be called out.
> 
> ...


Our facility is in Taichung, Taiwan. Our details are listed on our website. We do not hide that our facility is in Taiwan, never have, never will.

Yes, you will find a lot of defensive posts. Why? Because you have to face reality; the majority of the US/EU/AU market just don't trust Chinese made products (regardless that Taiwan is NOT the same), and every single time we "re-introduce" ourselves to a new market (of which VAG is, technically, even though we've been selling our LSD's on mk5/mk6 for the past few years), we have to go through the exact same process. When we started doing the BMW stuff a few years ago, we were met with the exact same "scepticism". Now? We are the one of the largest and the fastest growing BMW drivetrain specialists in the US. As with Honda before it, you cannot own a BMW 135i/335i and not have heard of MFactory

With regards to issues with products, if you read into it more, you will also find that we have fixed every single issue our customs have ever had with our products under warranty. We don't just use "Lifetime Warranty" for marketing; we do actually provide just that. And for those that did have their issues fixed, they have not had subsequent issues, as we don't just fix products under warranty; we determine exactly what "caused" the issue and, if it is something that we can fix/upgrade, we will do just that. Our products are never finished products; they are constantly evolving as new technologies emerge.

What's more, the reason why you do not hear of much failures with the other brands is simple; they simply do not sell the same volume that we do. Our company manufactures and sells close to 2000 Helical LSD units every month. Besides Quaife (who also do a similar amount as we do), the others would be lucky to see that in 1 year. This does not mean the other brands do not have failures; far from it. Every brand has had failures. The most important thing is "how" the company handles the failures.

Regarding the bolts, we use the exact same bolts as Quaife does. The fact that we issued a recall _in advance_, regardless of whether a bolt failed or not says something of our integrity. No one else issued a notice or recall, even though they use the exact same bolts that we do.

As mentioned, we are new on this community, but for *every* community that we join, we have yet to fail to grow as part of that community; we're not in this for a quick buck. We're in this to develop and support the community. Simply browse one of the US BMW forums, and our customer satisfaction is unmatched by any other. And what other Drivetrain Manufacturer do you know that directly posts on public forums, offering sales, support and technical advice directly to the consumer? None of them do, besides us.

An in closing, whilst I do not expect you to take our word for it immediately (and that's fine, just as long as you do not troll/bash before even letting us in the door as a lot of people try to do), all that we ask when joining a new community is for a chance to prove ourselves (and you won't be disappointed)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> Our facility is in Taichung, Taiwan. Our details are listed on our website. We do not hide that our facility is in Taiwan, never have, never will.
> 
> Yes, you will find a lot of defensive posts. Why? Because you have to face reality; the majority of the US/EU/AU market just don't trust Chinese made products (regardless that Taiwan is NOT the same), and every single time we "re-introduce" ourselves to a new market (of which VAG is, technically, even though we've been selling our LSD's on mk5/mk6 for the past few years), we have to go through the exact same process. When we started doing the BMW stuff a few years ago, we were met with the exact same "scepticism". Now? We are the one of the largest and the fastest growing BMW drivetrain specialists in the US. As with Honda before it, you cannot own a BMW 135i/335i and not have heard of MFactory
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. Yes I saw in many places you fixed a product after the issue was found. However this is in my experience as an Aerospace manufacturer and ISO registered this would not be good enough. Owning Japanese CNC machines, some of which are manufactured in Taiwan work very well. However there are without a doubt cost cutting/engineering snafu's that are starting to show up from the lack of testing with the newest equipment. A lack of testing resulted in one machine catching fire in my facility, while covered under warranty, some small burns on my hands from having to fight the fire to save the machine due to some one's failure in design testing, not something I should be finding out after spending hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

While 2000 differentials a month is an impressive number, I have never heard of any MFactory differentials in any of the hundreds of race teams I have encountered over the years. The E90 guys do seem to be your major market combined with the Honda market. I agree is it how you handle the issues that arise, while the smaller companies like Guard and Peloquin might not do the volume, they seem much more involved in preventing issues by overbuilding a product prior to selling it, than selling it and then learning from what works and what does not, catch my drift? By using your customers as the testers and feed back on your manufacturing/engineering, this shows a huge potential for risk as they are buying a product that will be supported. The best way forward in this community is to provide the product that is the insurance. For example Spec says they never have failures, but when they do they warranty them without question. After dealing with Spec's warranty process on a clutch that exploded and took out the flywheel/pressure plate, they said it was and install error and needed to be aligned to .001" total indicated run out. This was a BS answer as no one even them would ever be able to align the clutch to that without the care full use of a CMM. This was just a ploy to avoid replacing the clutch kit, which at the end of the day resulted in a lost customer and me sourcing from a "Small USA Family Business" that does not do the volume, but does let their product sell it self.

034 is a common seller of un-tested parts that are "R&D'd" only to run away when the issues have been found. (034 I still have not heard back on the manifold issues you ran away from or the LS coil kit that would not clear the hood of the car)

This is why I am so skeptical of your introduction and parts selling. Many of us have been around for over twenty years in the community and can count without much trouble the number of companies that are still in business supporting their products. Again if your selling 24,000 differentials a year, you would think that those of us that are involved in the racing community would hear of you and want to check you out. But this is not the case, instead it is a product plugging and rather smug response of "We are big and thus have problems, but we take care of them", if you are a big money company raking in millions of dollars of profit every year, part of your ISO process would be to prevent issues by extensive testing to ensure that the customer is not the one to have to have a failure. 

Your banter back and forth calling out other members all across the web as "keyboard warriors" is very off putting. This defensive type posting is similar to SPEC, 034, EIP ect....










The last lines are something that would prevent me from ever buying from a company. It comes across the same way that EIP dealt with lots of us on here over the years when issues were brought up, until the final **** show. 


Looking up some of the links you provided to back up your product seem to be broken
http://www.teammfactory.com/faqs_quaife

















So ECS buys them for $330? 
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/drivetrain-cooper-s/227678-lsd-options-mfactory-2.html









It is nice to see that JHM uses your differential. This does go a long way, however they boast that they did the engineering? Or did you do the engineering and they simply rebadge? 





The response of letting products sell themselves rather than trying to make the sale by continual reference to another market because parts on a BMW are the same on a VW or Audi or a Porsche or Subaru. It is respectable that you do not directly put down Peloquin or others and there are plenty of happy customer posts on the E90 forums of those using your differentials. However, seeing every post having the seller of a product jump in and fight with the naysayers does not go very well and raises questions of the customer support. It would be better to let those compare as some did write ups on the installs and post back after a couple years of use of how the product is doing. But the constant push of battling with those who might raise valid questions or are generally just overly skeptical (or as you call them haters) does not show you taking the high road. Now the small cost of a differential to say one of the forum posters who documents building and racing cars would most likely be a much better way of gaining good graces of the community and slowly allowing that to grow. The "On sale" cheap price, is too easily identifiable with Alibaba products ***cough Chinese FTurbo's, cough all the S4 k04 clone turbos***

:beer:


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

No product is bulletproof; there is always a chance that something can go wrong, and is up to the manufacturer to fix it.

For product testing on the bolts, these are the same bolts (but obviously different sizes depending on application), from the same manufacturer used in all of our (and other brands, such as Quaife) Helical LSD's since day 1 (for us, since 2008). The bolt manufacturer had a bad batch. How exactly do you want us to test thousands of individual bolts before using them? I do not know any differential manufacturer that will individually test thousands of bolts before using them.

If we were to post up a new product to a community where we are well known, our product (and past experience with us) sells itself. Similarly, the other brands that you mentioned, they have been in the VAG community for a very long time; of course people are going to trust their products no-questions-asked. However, in order to promote your product to a new community, you have to start from the beginning.

So, if we are not allowed to "advertise" our products before getting feedback on them, then how exactly do we get the feedback? The simple answer is to mention feedback we do have from other models, but if we are not allowed to do that either, then how exactly do we get feedback for a product that we are not allowed to advertise? Give them for free? If so, how do we find those willing to test our products for free? And could those testers even be trusted? It's a loop that you will never get out of.

I understand, other companies have been established in the VAG community for longer than us. That's fine. If you are sceptical, that is also fine. If you have questions, I will answer them, that is fine.

As for standing up for our company and defending ourselves (and so you know, we are the only differential manufacturer to get these sort of questions, simply because we are Taiwanese), everyone has their own opinion. Whilst you may not like that (and I respect your opinion), others are perfectly fine with that. As they say, you can't please everyone...

So to close, as long as you do not troll in our sales thread, you are free to ask any questions you want.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> No product is bulletproof; there is always a chance that something can go wrong, and is up to the manufacturer to fix it.
> 
> For product testing on the bolts, these are the same bolts (but obviously different sizes depending on application), from the same manufacturer used in all of our (and other brands, such as Quaife) Helical LSD's since day 1 (for us, since 2008). The bolt manufacturer had a bad batch. How exactly do you want us to test thousands of individual bolts before using them? I do not know any differential manufacturer that will individually test thousands of bolts before using them.
> 
> ...



That is a good question on the bolt testing. A bad batch could cause issues, a few dollars spent in testing to say a AQL level 2.5 with some testing both destructive and non-destructive to ensure your suppliers of the bolts would have caught that. Trying to prevent manufacturing failures is very difficult, especially when outsourcing. Similar issues have been showing up with fuel pumps flowing 5-10% less than the OE ones for the Audi TT's, this is direct from the factory, which means that those of us that are pushing the limits of street and track cars need to inspect and come up with testing procedures prior to installing a product that is made under ISO control standards. 

As for the advertising, by all means you pay Vortex tons of money to advertise so you should get your most out of your monthly spending. The point I was trying to convey was more on the advertising from a grass roots style vs the big company that could care less about the customers, provided they maintain good press on social media. For the cost of a couple differentials sponsoring a couple people in the TT/R32 forum could go a long way with helping you introduce yourself better. This is a must when you want to step into the boxing ring with the OG's with proven products for decades. This is all part of being the new kid on the block. 

An advantage with the E90 was that you got in on the ground floor with them when there is very few proven products. 

As for the TT front and rear differentials, has anyone installed them? I cannot find anyone that has yet? Perhaps someone on here feels like being the guinea pig and picking one up? I can help with the install without issue if anyone is in the New England area...Max this has your name written all over it :laugh: 

I have no problem testing one out from both an racing back ground and as understanding manufacturing of automotive and aerospace parts. I could totally be wrong and your product is the cats ass, or I could be right and it is totally untested in this application and could cause issues. 

Thank you for your feed back.

Edit, seems like the only reason you are a sponsor on here was due to this crap storm 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7257946-Rear-LSD-Golf-VI-R&p=100719225#post100719225

Googling your Factory address both US and over seas shows on google street view office buildings. Looks like just a re-seller for what it is worth, I also assume that your little page on the competitors differentials was taken down due to legal reasons.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> That is a good question on the bolt testing. A bad batch could cause issues, a few dollars spent in testing to say a AQL level 2.5 with some testing both destructive and non-destructive to ensure your suppliers of the bolts would have caught that. Trying to prevent manufacturing failures is very difficult, especially when outsourcing. Similar issues have been showing up with fuel pumps flowing 5-10% less than the OE ones for the Audi TT's, this is direct from the factory, which means that those of us that are pushing the limits of street and track cars need to inspect and come up with testing procedures prior to installing a product that is made under ISO control standards.
> 
> As for the advertising, by all means you pay Vortex tons of money to advertise so you should get your most out of your monthly spending. The point I was trying to convey was more on the advertising from a grass roots style vs the big company that could care less about the customers, provided they maintain good press on social media. For the cost of a couple differentials sponsoring a couple people in the TT/R32 forum could go a long way with helping you introduce yourself better. This is a must when you want to step into the boxing ring with the OG's with proven products for decades. This is all part of being the new kid on the block.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your understanding, it is appreciated 

Yes, as a direct-to-consumer manufacturer, we have the responsibility to provide the level of service and support (both pre and post sale) as expected from any "vendor" advertising. It is not within our interests to just blast social media and not care about the customer; that is not how we operate. We may be a multi-million dollar company, but that does not excuse us from providing a personal level of customer service. It is what is expected from our customers, and it is what we always give.

You are also correct regarding the BMW market. Like with Honda (and Mazda), we got in at the right time, before there were any significant "market shares". Unfortunately, whilst we were busy taking over the Honda market from Quaife (which is still single-handedly bigger than all other markets combined), of which we now have over 80% market share for drivetrain products (outside of Japan), we neglected on the VAG market, and are now suffering the consequences. Quaife are (and always will be) the largest player worldwide for Torsen-style Differentials, and Wavetrac basically rode the wave with VAG due to being their previous distributor (and why they were unsuccessful entering the Honda market). For Gary, I have no issues with him, as we work together on a few things. Those who respect me, I will respect them back in equal measure, and Gary is one of them.

For the R32 Diffs, these were made for one of our UK clients (well, a friend of our UK client). Unfortunately, the "friend" did not fulfil their part of the deal, and left us with stock that we never even intended on making (again, we were all about Honda back then). Were they tested? Yes, on his 600hp+ Drag Car. We tried, unsuccessfully in the UK TT market, picked up a few "sponsored cars", but again, they did not fulfil their part of the deal. This is one of the reasons why, short of corporate projects with companies like Honda and Toyota (all of whom we are now Official OEM's for), we don't deal anymore with sponsorships

Our US address is a full R&D facility. Our TW address is a full Manufacturing facility. Our HK address is an Office. We are not a re-seller of anyones products.

Yes, we never intended on advertising on this forum (we were happy with mk5/mk6 forums), but decided to give this one a try anyway as it does cover a larger VAG community. Regarding the diff/legal stuff, I did remove all of my posts from that thread to clean it up, and have created our own thread explaining the situation.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> Thank you for your understanding, it is appreciated
> 
> Yes, as a direct-to-consumer manufacturer, we have the responsibility to provide the level of service and support (both pre and post sale) as expected from any "vendor" advertising. It is not within our interests to just blast social media and not care about the customer; that is not how we operate. We may be a multi-million dollar company, but that does not excuse us from providing a personal level of customer service. It is what is expected from our customers, and it is what we always give.
> 
> ...



For what it is worth, if you want to send me a differential and perhaps Max who tracks the hell out of his TT too, I am sure we could test them out as you mention no other testing than a 600hp drag car. Straight lines do not test these things like auto-x and road course racing does, blown axles from improper slip, sheared differential cups/splines from too much preload can all have a huge bearing on if a product is a good fit. For a drag car you can get away with a spool without issue. 

Your Taiwan address is not listed on your website, only your HK office. You keep boasting on other threads as a supplier to OE's, yet continue to hide your manufacturing as though you are actually just a reseller. This is common practice when someone only has a Google voice phone number and a computer and rents multiple forwarding addresses. Just trying to get my head wrapped around it.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> For what it is worth, if you want to send me a differential and perhaps Max who tracks the hell out of his TT too, I am sure we could test them out as you mention no other testing than a 600hp drag car. Straight lines do not test these things like auto-x and road course racing does, blown axles from improper slip, sheared differential cups/splines from too much preload can all have a huge bearing on if a product is a good fit. For a drag car you can get away with a spool without issue.
> 
> Your Taiwan address is not listed on your website, only your HK office. You keep boasting on other threads as a supplier to OE's, yet continue to hide your manufacturing as though you are actually just a reseller. This is common practice when someone only has a Google voice phone number and a computer and rents multiple forwarding addresses. Just trying to get my head wrapped around it.


If you are willing to work with me, I am willing to work with you (but like you, I would still need to do my own DD. This, I'm sure, you understand)

Our MFactory website lists our Office address in HK. If you were to click on the Copyright Link at the bottom, or visit our Online Store, these take you to our parent company. MFactory, although a business and registered trademark, is just one of several of our "Brands" (infact, if you visit our INFINITUDE website, this actually goes into full details our background/history)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Your talking about this company? 
https://www.google.com/maps/@24.076...UNaGvN1PWJgYX-n5IA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

Cannot find them registered to ISO
There is no record of YCW either. Is there a parent company?
http://iaardirectory.jadianonline.com/Directory


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> Your talking about this company?
> https://www.google.com/maps/@24.076...UNaGvN1PWJgYX-n5IA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


No, our address is: No. 25, Ln 56, Jifeng Road, Wufeng Dist, Taichung 41348


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> No, our address is: No. 25, Ln 56, Jifeng Road, Wufeng Dist, Taichung 41348


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> Hey there,
> 
> not sure why you are having difficulty finding it on google: https://www.google.com.tw/maps/@24....jBbrqn_hhrn6IWT5eg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
> 
> ...



Thank you for the address, yes google does come up with the wrong one when listed on your website, I would suggest changing that to ensure less confusion. 

As for my posts, I will not remove any of the conversation. Even being a for sale thread, it took many posts to finally find out that there is only one case of your differentials being used. The little thing back and forth in the other thread where you attacked Wavetrac in attempt to recover sales was not a very honest thing to do. 

It is common for vendors to go back and delete posts to attempt to safe face when they misstep and due to the many years experience dealing with hundreds of companies and their "Promises", has taught me to leave things as they are for history sake. Now I have been wrong before and have posted up corrections, it is only human. 

The TT community is very close nit and all of us know each other very well on a personal basis. So being that, it requires you to step up to a different selling approach of gaining trust of the family, not being a hired gun slinging parts on the web. As I stated before, many companies that are not focused on the community come and go, if you struck out on the UK forum....you might as well pack your bags here. The number of engineers and racers here are a well connected bunch.

Your feeling of clutter and of what the users feel as clutter are two different things. Questions were asked, you dodged and tried to continue a normal sales pitch onto uneducated users. 

-Noah




MFactory said:


> The address is correct, Google is also correct. I'm not sure why it is not working for you.
> 
> There is not only 1 case. As mentioned, we have the client that we originally developed it for, as well as a few from the TT forum (some we gave, some we sold), as well as the couple that we've sold on here since we put up the thread.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the conversation Stephan.


----------



## XLR8NTT (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm glad someone is already vetting these guys... cause that is kinda dirt cheap... hopefully these get into a track car soon.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

XLR8NTT said:


> I'm glad someone is already vetting these guys... cause that is kinda dirt cheap... hopefully these get into a track car soon.


:beer:

Hopefully, but I would not hold my breath on them actually following through


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> :beer:
> 
> Hopefully, but I would not hold my breath on them actually following through


And why would we not follow through?

We've been selling our LSD's direct to public since 2008 on other platforms. We're not here to scam people


----------



## XLR8NTT (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome MFactory!!! Glad to know that you are shipping a set of your LSD's to some reputable racers in the TT/R32 world! I can't wait to read their unbiased reviews of your product from receiving, installation, to performance! 

Having their blessing will make all of the difference in the world in this marketplace.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

XLR8NTT said:


> Awesome MFactory!!! Glad to know that you are shipping a set of your LSD's to some reputable racers in the TT/R32 world! I can't wait to read their unbiased reviews of your product from receiving, installation, to performance!
> 
> Having their blessing will make all of the difference in the world in this marketplace.


Thanks


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

Some images of one of our TT customer in the UK:


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Good luck with your sales, I patiently await DeckMan and Max's conclusions on the actual quality of your product. Every point DeckMan has brought up has been spot on, from the dodgy redirects when being questioned about quality and manufacturing standards, to the fact that this corner of the market is 1/10th the size of most others yet has 100x the technical data at our disposal. While I respect a new kid on the block with a reasonably priced product, I join the ranks of most others who aren't going to risk pricey and increasingly hard to find oem parts for the sake of saving a few hundred dollars over your competitors who boast pedigrees proven time and time again.

After reading through the other linked thread, and seeing you take the usual come-and-go forum sponsor route of asking someone to remove "clutter" posts full of questions A BILLION times more relevant than descriptions like exacting tolerances and leading-edge...I don't think this is going to be your market without working with the pillars of our community. 

But hey, 🍺 anyway. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

YayItsBlake said:


> Good luck with your sales, I patiently await DeckMan and Max's conclusions on the actual quality of your product. Every point DeckMan has brought up has been spot on, from the dodgy redirects when being questioned about quality and manufacturing standards, to the fact that this corner of the market is 1/10th the size of most others yet has 100x the technical data at our disposal. While I respect a new kid on the block with a reasonably priced product, I join the ranks of most others who aren't going to risk pricey and increasingly hard to find oem parts for the sake of saving a few hundred dollars over your competitors who boast pedigrees proven time and time again.
> 
> After reading through the other linked thread, and seeing you take the usual come-and-go forum sponsor route of asking someone to remove "clutter" posts full of questions A BILLION times more relevant than descriptions like exacting tolerances and leading-edge...I don't think this is going to be your market without working with the pillars of our community.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments and feedback, it is appreciated 

We will consider working with anyone that considers working with us; so long as it is a fruitful relationship that benefits both parties concerned. So far, no one on this forum has offered us this "partnership", other than "give me a part for free and I'll put a sticker on my car".

We have not re-directed or failed to answer any questions. If you have any questions pertaining to the product in question (be it technical, functionality etc) we are more than happy to answer them. No one has asked these questions. However, cluttering up the thread with questions related to the legitimacy of our company is not welcome on this specific thread. If you have genuine questions regarding the legitimacy of our company, you are more than welcome to start your own thread outside of our sales thread, and I will be more than happy to reply to you there. Alternatively, you can PM me and I will answer your questions.

Like with the other forums that we are on (the Golf GTI forums, BMW forums, Honda Forums, Mazda Forums, Focus ST forums etc etc) where our company, products and customer service are highly regarded, we are on this forum to work with the community, hopefully for a long lasting two-way relationship that benefits all. We are not here to sell dodgy products nor scam anybody; if we were, our brand would not still be around after 12 years and still growing stronger every year.

As I said before, our product has more than proved itself time and time again; albeit on different platforms. All we are asking is for a chance to prove ourselves on this platform.

Whilst I may be rather vocal (especially when it concerns defending our company/products against unfounded judgement), this is what happens when you are a Direct-to-Consumer company. On the plus side, consumers get to deal directly with the manufacturer, 24/7, on a personal basis. This has always been our strong point, and always will be, regardless of whether a select few individuals (or companies) think differently. This is why we are successful at what we do; not because our products are lower cost.

FYI: For every new platform that we release a product and start promoting to (besides Honda, as everyone knows we are oem for Honda), we go through this exact same process i.e Your products are made in China/Taiwan, so are crap. The end result? We always come out on top with the best value product and best customer support in this industry.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> As for the TT front and rear differentials, has anyone installed them? I cannot find anyone that has yet? Perhaps someone on here feels like being the guinea pig and picking one up? I can help with the install without issue if anyone is in the New England area...Max this has your name written all over it :laugh:


😂 Funny Noah, I was reading all of this thinking exactly that. Throw them on my car/test mule and review them for the community. I can install them and sure can put them through hell... it survives my car it will survive anything. Obviously I would need MFactory to be on board but I can definitely do a fair unbiased review (won't be the first or last time I am the test mule for new products). 

MFactory, my name is Max, most call me Madmax in the TT community. If you are interested in a real tester that will give your product some hell (like any new product deserves) I am your guy. If you want someone to just endorse a product without putting it through its pace, I am not that guy. I can tell you however that I am fair and have been an invested member of this community for a long time (as most can attest). 

My car is a full dedicated track rat with a too-long-to-list spec sheet. Things of interest is that it runs about 410 AWTQ and 365 AWHP in safe race mode with the ability to go all the way up to 460 AWTQ and 420 AWHP on high boost setting. The car weight a little under 2,500 lbs and run 315 wide race tires all around (grip for days with a well developed suspension). So let us know (as a community) if you want your product truly tested and reviewed... I'm volunteering my car and my time.

Here is the car:


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

You have PM 

Images of the R32 LSD's (note that in this image, we have not yet machined the speedo sensor holes)


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PM replied and looking forward for yet another productive testing venture on the Madmax machine for the community. :beer:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

For what it's worth MFactory, I feel that moving forward with Max is your best opportunity of gaining favor and trust with this community. Max is arguably the most helpful and meticulous member of this community, always sharing his findings with incredible scrutiny and highly detailed write ups. They have helped myself personally too many times to count. 

I for one always appreciate and welcome anyone willing to put time and effort into developing parts for these cars, they are not the largest market nor are they the most profitable, but what we do have is a strongly tied community and loyalty to offer to any company/manufacturer who is willing to work with us and our cars to deliver a sound product. Hopefully this ends up being the case with you guys. :beer:


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> For what it's worth MFactory, I feel that moving forward with Max is your best opportunity of gaining favor and trust with this community. Max is arguably the most helpful and meticulous member of this community, always sharing his findings with incredible scrutiny and highly detailed write ups. They have helped myself personally too many times to count.
> 
> I for one always appreciate and welcome anyone willing to put time and effort into developing parts for these cars, they are not the largest market nor are they the most profitable, but what we do have is a strongly tied community and loyalty to offer to any company/manufacturer who is willing to work with us and our cars to deliver a sound product. Hopefully this ends up being the case with you guys. :beer:


Thank you


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> For what it's worth MFactory, I feel that moving forward with Max is your best opportunity of gaining favor and trust with this community. Max is arguably the most helpful and meticulous member of this community, always sharing his findings with incredible scrutiny and highly detailed write ups. They have helped myself personally too many times to count.
> 
> I for one always appreciate and welcome anyone willing to put time and effort into developing parts for these cars, they are not the largest market nor are they the most profitable, but what we do have is a strongly tied community and loyalty to offer to any company/manufacturer who is willing to work with us and our cars to deliver a sound product. Hopefully this ends up being the case with you guys. :beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

MFactory, you got a PM! And my inbox is no longer full. :beer:


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> MFactory, you got a PM! And my inbox is no longer full. :beer:


Your LSD's were shipped out yesterday via UPS Express, so you should receive them this week


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MFactory said:


> Your LSD's were shipped out yesterday via UPS Express, so you should receive them this week


:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-review-gt-gt-gt-gt&p=101371753#post101371753


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------

